# Frogs & Toads > Aquatic Clawed Frogs >  Please please help me!

## RLGolding

I have had my aquarium for just over two weeks now and have become incredibly attached to all the inhabitants. I have three african clawed frogs: two regular females and one albino male. Two rock shrimp, two bleeding heart tetras, three long-finned skirt tetras, three rainbow sharks and one dalmatian dolly. I was assured they would all live together peacefully, and besides a short lived fight for dominance between two of the sharks, everyone gets along swimmingly. I feed them all twice a day: one small tablet of blood worms, one block of freeze dried brime shrimp and regular fish flakes. 

However.. one of my female frogs has developed a lump, I noticed it today and it was not there yesterday. I spend at least two hours a day watching these guys, and am very dedicated to keeping them healthy, happy and safe. I am worried for her. I will attach two photos that I took of it, hopefully it is something that someone on here will recognize and hopefully I can treat.  :Frown:

----------


## Felis

Hi,

looks like she had a decent meal lately. The lump is where the stomach sits, so I wouldn´t worry. 
Fish flakes and freeze dried foods aren´t adequate nutrition for the frogs, so it would be good to offer them more sorts of frozen foods.

This is not an ACF, but an ADF. Does the albino have webbed fingers like this frog? Most albinos are ACF indeed (species are easily distinguishable: ACF without webbed fingers, smooth skin etc.)- and no, those most likely won´t get along with small fish or ADF. They usually eat everything that fits in their mouth somehow, including fish and smaller frogs. There is an albino variety of ADF however and those won´t eat any tankmates, so it is important to know what species of frogs you have  :Wink: 

How big is the tank?

----------


## RLGolding

My frogs don't eat the freeze dried foods that I have observed, just my rock shrimp and it seems my rainbow sharks like them too. I listed all the critters and foods that get placed into the tank, my frogs get the mini tablets of frozen blood worms. They have their own rock and get them in the same place every day so they get them first. Any other suggestions in their food would be awesome. I got them all from Petsmart, and I meant to say Dwarf, and not clawed sorry for the mistake. Its good to know that she was just full! All the frogs are the dwarf ones, and the one albino is aggressive and ate two ghost shrimp that I had at the beginning. >_> So no more pet ghost shrimps lol. My tank is a 20 gal, and I have no plans to acquire anymore companions as I don't want to crowd and stress them out.  :Smile:

----------


## SwimminSteve

I would suggest adding a pellet frog food as blood worms are not an adequate staple diet.

----------


## RLGolding

Thanks! I will check that out!

----------


## Felis

Hi,

my ADFs don´t really eat pellets. I´d rather recommend to look into other sorts of frozen foods, e.g. brine shrimps, black mosquito larvae, mysis, tubifex etc. If you have gravel instead of sand, very small foods like daphnia will probably sink in before the frogs can find them. Glassworms don´t sink, but your fish would eat them before the frogs even realize that there is food  :Wink:   You can also cut earthworms so that the pieces are small enough for the frogs; they are very healthy and calcium rich.

----------

